# Some pretty pictures of my Bonbon...



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Just wanted to share some new pics of my little girl, freshly groomed and obviously aware of how cute she looks...
Beware - picture overload!


[attachment=42490SC_6928.jpg] [attachment=42491SC_6932.jpg] [attachment=42492SC_6936.jpg]


[attachment=42493SC_6983.jpg] [attachment=42494SC_6999.jpg] [attachment=42505SC_7002.jpg]


[attachment=42510SC_7032.jpg] [attachment=42507SC_7028.jpg] [attachment=42508SC_7036.jpg]


[attachment=42511SC_6949.jpg]








Thanks for looking - I could have done a few more, but thought I'd spare you!
Edit: I don't know how those last four got on there - they weren't supposed to be, and I don't know how to get rid of them.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OMG, those pictures are amazing!!!!! She is gorgeous!!!!! Her face is soooo sweet! WOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Ohhhh, Bonbon is adorable!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: I love the very last action shot...too cute!!  You can see how pleased she is with herself!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Bonbon is beautiul, she's a princess, I love her haircut, I think when Matilda's hair grows some I will have her hair cut like beautiful Bonbon :wub: I loved the pictures

How old is Bonbon? she looks like a puppy


----------



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

WOW!! She is sooo cute!! I love that little face!! :wub:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Dorthy, She is PRECIOUS!!!! :wub2: You have her BEAUTIFULLY groomed as well. Beautiful, keepsake pictures. Thank you for sharing . Next time put a Cuteness overload warning in the title though  

PS-that first picture is my fav. She looks sooooooo sweet & sassy too :wub: :wub:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Bonnie is a BEAUTY!!!!! :wub: :wub: She is gorgeous, Dorothy!!!! :wub2: Adorable pictures of an adorable fluff!!!!! :good post - perfect 10:


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

awwww.she so gorgeous. :wub: :wub:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Absolutely beautiful! That is such a cute bob cut too!


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

Those pictures are amazing!!!! She looks so adorable :wub:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Bonbon :wub: whoa, soooooooooooooooooooooo cute! I don't think you can ever share too many photos of her with us, thank YOU.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Absolutely Gorgeous Pictures! Bar none!!! You are going to submit one for the calendar, aren't you? She looks so cute with that haircut!!!!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Bonnie is beautiful :wub: :wub: I just love the way her hair is cut!! She posed so pretty for all the pics but I gotta say my favorite is the very last one with the blue ball, she looks like she's playing soccer and she just kicked the ball :Sooo cute:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

:wub: I am in LOVE!! :wub: She is absolutely stunningly beautiful. 

I love her cut - I've been keeping Sophie's ears long and had been thinking about trimming them - I think Bonbon just talked me into it.

Linda


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

OH MY STARS!! Those are wonderful photos!! She is so super CUTE!!!!! What a doll!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

OMG she looks wonderful!!! Precious little girl! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

OMG.....so beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scoopsmommy (Jun 18, 2008)

Aww I just want to smother her with kisses!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Oct 21 2008, 08:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=655257


> Bonbon is beautiul, she's a princess, I love her haircut, I think when Matilda's hair grows some I will have her hair cut like beautiful Bonbon :wub: I loved the pictures
> 
> How old is Bonbon? she looks like a puppy[/B]


Thanks, Paula - she's going on 15 months.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (KandiMaltese @ Oct 21 2008, 08:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=655261


> Dorthy, She is PRECIOUS!!!! :wub2: You have her BEAUTIFULLY groomed as well. Beautiful, keepsake pictures. Thank you for sharing . Next time put a Cuteness overload warning in the title though
> 
> PS-that first picture is my fav. She looks sooooooo sweet & sassy too :wub: :wub:[/B]


Thanks Andrea - she's trying hard to be as cute as one of yours!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Those pictures are great and she's beautiful I love her cut!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

bonbon is a beauty in her bob :wub:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Beautiful! Wonderful pictures. Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Just wanted to say thanks to the members who inspired the haircut - it took me months to part with the long hair, but I really
think she's so much cuter this way (apologies to Sarah!). She still gets her ears in her food, but not as much as she did
before, and I just let it dry and then fluff some cornstarch powder through it, brush it out, and it works like dry shampoo.
So much easier!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh look at her!! She is sooo pretty! Did you send those to Pat? I bet she'd love to see them!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Holy Cow! These are incredible pictures ... all worthy of framing! She is so beautiful!
I want to be able to take photos like these! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

"SIGH" such beauty!!! :wub: :wub: 

You need to frame each and every one of those pictures and hang them immediately! Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Dorothy - those are great pictures!! I'm so happy to Bonbon playing with toys :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Are those the toys that the Bonnie Monster plays with?? (No, she likes the lion, doesn't she?)


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

oh my she is gorgeous!!! and such a beautiful model..she poses so nicely!!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWWWW, Bonbon is so beautiful :wub: & those are great photos. You're little princess is a great model. I think you need a new siggy now.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Oct 21 2008, 11:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=655437


> Dorothy - those are great pictures!! I'm so happy to Bonbon playing with toys :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Are those the toys that the Bonnie Monster plays with?? (No, she likes the lion, doesn't she?)[/B]


She only chases a ball - she says Bonnie Marie can have all her other toys!


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Bonnie looks really wonderful. Your friend did a great job capturing her spirit. And I'm glad you including the extra ones. The more Bonbon the better! :wub2:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Oct 21 2008, 11:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=655448


> AWWWWW, Bonbon is so beautiful :wub: & those are great photos. You're little princess is a great model. I think you need a new siggy now. [/B]


Looking for more work, Sue????


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh, those are great shots of her. I love her haircut! Cute as can be!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

What a beautiful girl. I cant even pick a favourite cause they are all so gorgeous.

She has the most lovliest face.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm seriously in LOVE :heart: . I'm flying over to New York just to dognap that divine little girl . Sarah


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

I fall in love just way too easily. How to get rid of the last 4 photos? You DONT. They are all just too cute.

Samsonsmom


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I am absolutely in love with your Bon Bon. :wub: :wub: :wub: 

She's precious beyond words, and I love her haircut, too!

Your friend did an awesome job taking those pics!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Fantastic pictures! What a cutie :wub: . I just love the action shots, priceless


----------



## Mollygirl (Aug 31, 2008)

I agree the more pictures the better, you could never see enough of that cute little girl, you do a fantastic job of grooming her. She is delightful.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

BONNIE IS JUST A BEAUTY. :wub: :wub: LOVED ALL THE PICS . HER GROOMER DID A BEAUTIFUL JOB CUTTING HER HAIR.


----------



## tequilou59 (Oct 21, 2008)

Bonnie is so cute! On some pics, she really seems to be smiling. :thmbup:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: She is just precious!!
beautiful :wub:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Your friend captured some really great shots there! Not only did he/she capture the beauty of Bonnie, but her spunky personality too! Just too precious! :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Dorothy, I love these pictures of BonBon and I believe this one is my favorite! Glad you made a mistake and didn't leave it out....oh my look at that sweet face!!!!!
[attachment=42529:BonBon.jpg]

Hey girlfriend, I've decided either you need to get a new camera like your friend.....or have her take more pics of your dear sweet BonBon girl. That's my opinion anyway... :blush:


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

She is beautiful!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Dorothy, she's just the most stunning little girl!! Your friend did a great job getting those pics. Of course it helped to have such a lovely model! :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Perfection! I just love her little bobbed face (haircut).............she is so pretty!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Dorothy,
No chance of picture overload, that little princess is stunningly beautiful. I LOVED seeing each and every picture that you posted. She is the cutest little thing a ma jig!! :wub: Thank You for posting her pics!!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (dogloverx3 @ Oct 22 2008, 03:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=655515


> I'm seriously in LOVE :heart: . I'm flying over to New York just to dognap that divine little girl . Sarah[/B]


But Sarah - did you really look? She has SHORT HAIR!!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Wow, Bonnie is one BEAUTIFUL GIRL!!! what a face! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

OMG! I've always thought Bonnie was gorgeous, but those pictures are just amazing! You are one lucky Mommie. Those pictures need to go somewhere where EVERYONE can see them. Most people only see Malts on a dog show on TV at the end of a show lead and all with the same hair do. People need to see that little girl! She is so perfect it makes me all misty! :grouphug:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Bonnie is a little doll, Chachi would like to meet her :wub:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*bonbon looks so elegant and adorable.
wonderful photos :wub: *


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

She is one beautiful little girl...I love all the pictures.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Awww! She looks so nice.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

OMG those are CUTE pics!!! I LOVE the one with her paws up on the arm chair!!! :wub:


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Bonbon is a doll :wub: 

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

All I can say is WOW!!!!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Bonbon is so pretty!


----------

